# [ebay] PC: 6 GB RAM, 2x Gainward 9400GT, 2x HDMI, AMD X2 6000+ uvm



## Hudarian (29. Juli 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP... 




Erstklassiger Multimedia- und Gaming-PC!

Grafikkarten und 2-GB-RAM-Riegel neuwertig!


TOP!

Weitere Bilder hier:  Klick mich  --  Klick mich .




Ausstattung:


Mainboard:  Asus M2N-E SLI  – unterstützt zwei Grafikkarten!



Prozessor:  AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+  mit AMD-zertifiziertem Kühler



Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB DDR2-RAM, davon 2x2 GB von Team Elite



Grafikkarten: ZWEI  Gainward GeForce 9400 GT  (je 1024 MB DDR2-Grafikspeicher)
gleichzeitig! Zwei HDMI-Anschlüsse!



Festplatte: 500 GB



Laufwerke: Philips DRom 18x-DVD-Brenner, LG GSA-H54N 16x-DVD-Laufwerk



Netzteil: 550 Watt



Netzwerkkarte: on-board

Zwei USB- sowie Mikrofon- und Kopfhörer-Anschlüsse vorne rechts



KOSTENLOS DAZU gibt es



• Die externe USB-Soundkarte  Aureon 5.1 MKII  von Terratec


• Die OVP der beiden Grafikkarten mit Handbuch und CD, außerdem ein weiteres
SPDIF-Kabel



Super für Anwender jeder Art! Viel Spaß beim Bieten!


----------

